# لو حد ناسيك تعمل ايه ؟



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤال دايما بنسأله لو حد ناسيك تعمل ايه ؟
 
لو بتحبه وغالى عليك ومشتاقله تعمل ايه ؟
 
​
 
اتمنى لو شاركتونى بردكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*سؤال جميل اوي
على حسب اللي بينا واللي حصل خلاه يبعد وينساني
لو الظروف هي اللي بعدت بينا طبعاا هدور عليه وهحاول اكلمو واريح قلبي شويه من الاشتياق ده
حتى لو ناسيني من غلاوتو هسال عنوو وهفكرو بيا اياا كان حبيب ,صديق ....
ما انا عارفه قلبي ضعيف ويعملها ويجيب بكرامتي الارض
ميرسي ليكي
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرررررررررررررسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> سؤال دايما بنسأله لو حد ناسيك تعمل ايه ؟
> 
> ​


اذاعة برضو؟؟؟

ادعيله بفقدان الذاكرة...

هههههههههه...

لأ بصراحة ولا حاجة... القرار يعود له...


> لو بتحبه وغالى عليك ومشتاقله تعمل ايه ؟


احتفظ بشعوري...

في ناس يا روزي لا يهمها ما يشعر الغير...

فهذه مشكلتي لا اعتقد انه سيساعدني...

اذن علي العمل على ذاتي...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللي ينساني انساااااااه
لانه يعتبر باعني 
واللي يبيعني لازم ابيعه
ومش اندم عليه 
لان الندم هياثر عليا لوحدي وبس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*بصي زي ما قولتلك قبل كده لما انتي تعقدي تسالي علطول ومش بتلاقي اي رد فعل من الطرف التاني يبقا خلاص كل سنة وانتي طيبة بقا ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اذاعة برضو؟؟؟
> 
> ادعيله بفقدان الذاكرة...
> 
> ...


 

كلام صح فعلا يا جوووووووووووو

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي ينساني انساااااااه​*
> 
> *لانه يعتبر باعني *
> *واللي يبيعني لازم ابيعه*
> ...


 

تمام يا ميكي

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بصي زي ما قولتلك قبل كده لما انتي تعقدي تسالي علطول ومش بتلاقي اي رد فعل من الطرف التاني يبقا خلاص كل سنة وانتي طيبة بقا ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه غالبا يا روكا بقي ده طبع البشر

نهمل اللي يهتموا بينا

بجد شئ غريب اوي

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه غالبا يا روكا بقي ده طبع البشر
> 
> نهمل اللي يهتموا بينا
> 
> ...


*يلا عادي اختها بتنادي:t33:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام صح فعلا يا جوووووووووووو
> 
> نورت الموضوع كله


 ممكن نعرف رأيك يا باشا في الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ممكن نعرف رأيك يا باشا في الموضوع؟؟؟


 

صدقني انا مش عارفه لاني محتاره جدا 

بحس اني بهتم بناس مش بيقدروا اي شئ انا بعمله

ويمكن لما الواحد بيبعد عنهم ساعتها بيحسوا بقيمة الشئ

وعشان كده نزلت الموضوع ده عشان يمكن انا اللي غلط فحبيت اعرف رأيكم فيه و نتبادل الاراء


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بصي زي ما قولتلك قبل كده لما انتي تعقدي تسالي علطول ومش بتلاقي اي رد فعل من الطرف التاني يبقا خلاص كل سنة وانتي طيبة بقا ههههههههه*​


 روكا لو كنت بتحبي شخص ومهتمة بيه وهو مش بيبادلك نفس الشعور... يعني بتشتاقي ليه وبتسألي عنه...

بتعتقدي انك ممكن تنسيه بهيدي السهولة؟؟؟

انا ما بقدر بس حبيت اعرف رأيك...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> روكا لو كنت بتحبي شخص ومهتمة بيه وهو مش بيبادلك نفس الشعور... يعني بتشتاقي ليه وبتسألي عنه...
> 
> بتعتقدي انك ممكن تنسيه بهيدي السهولة؟؟؟
> 
> انا ما بقدر بس حبيت اعرف رأيك...


*مش هما نسيوني يبقا افتكرهم ليه انا؟؟؟*
*صدقني علي الرغم ان محدش بيسال عني وانا بتكلم علي الحياة العملية وايام اصحابي في الكلية بفتكر ايام جميلة وبعقد اضحك *​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش هما نسيوني يبقا افتكرهم ليه انا؟؟؟*
> 
> *صدقني علي الرغم ان محدش بيسال عني وانا بتكلم علي الحياة العملية وايام اصحابي في الكلية بفتكر ايام جميلة وبعقد اضحك *​


سؤالي ليكي لو كنت بتحبي شخص تقدري تنسيه بسهولة؟؟؟


----------



## back_2_zero (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اكلمة اسأل علية و قولة مش بقيت تسأل لية 
بس الصراحة انا عن نفسى مش حعمل كدا ولا حتى حقول اللى ينسانى انساة 
انا حشيل دا ف قلبى و لو هو كمان بيفتكرنى زى ما انا بفتكرة اكيد حيرجعلى و ساعتها مش حيبعد تانى 
easy come easy go easy 3aleh el3awd
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سؤالي ليكي لو كنت بتحبي شخص تقدري تنسيه بسهولة؟؟؟


*نو اكيد مش هقدر انساه بسهولة:smil13:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نو اكيد مش هقدر انساه بسهولة:smil13:*​


ميرسي يعني لو انت بتحبيه وهو ما بيحبك يبقى مش رح تقدري تنسيه وبالتالي رح تبقي تفكري فيه يمكن اسبوع شهر او حتى سنة...

عشان هيك انا قلت هيدي مشكلة شخصية لازم الواحد يشتغل على حالو ليحل المشكلة...

انت حنون كمان يا بوص!!!


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا عن نفسى 
حسال عليه لقيت ظروفه فعلا بعداه حبقى اسال عنه
اما لو نسينى وبعد وملقتش اهتمام خلاص بقى
ليه اشغل دماغى به
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي يعني لو انت بتحبيه وهو ما بيحبك يبقى مش رح تقدري تنسيه وبالتالي رح تبقي تفكري فيه يمكن اسبوع شهر او حتى سنة...
> 
> عشان هيك انا قلت هيدي مشكلة شخصية لازم الواحد يشتغل على حالو ليحل المشكلة...
> 
> انت حنون كمان يا بوص!!!


*بس مش اسلم نفسي للتفكير اكيد هشغل نفسي باي حاجة عشان انسي بسرعة*
*بالظبط انت اللي هتخرج نفسك بنفسك مش حد تاني*
*ميرسي ربنا يخليك*
*وبعدين ده ايه علاقته بموضوع روزي:t33:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بس مش اسلم نفسي للتفكير اكيد هشغل نفسي باي حاجة عشان انسي بسرعة*​


رد جميل...


> *بالظبط انت اللي هتخرج نفسك بنفسك مش حد تاني*
> *ميرسي ربنا يخليك*​


برضو جميل...


> *وبعدين ده ايه علاقته بموضوع روزي:t33:*​


الزاي ايه علاقته...

لو شخص بتحبيه وانت بتفكري بيه... يعني يكون ناسيكي وانت بتفكري بيه...

نفس سؤال روزي...

سؤال دايما بنسأله لو حد ناسيك تعمل ايه ؟

لو بتحبه وغالى عليك ومشتاقله تعمل ايه ؟


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اعمل زي غنوة فريد الاطرش

اللي نسيك انساه

ولا يهمك جفاه..​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سؤال دايما بنسأله لو حد ناسيك تعمل ايه ؟
> 
> *أعرف ظروفه ايه وبعدين احكم على تصرفاته*​
> ​
> ...


 
*موضوع جميل يا روزى*
*شكرا ليكى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كلامك جميل يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## انريكي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سؤال دايما بنسأله لو حد ناسيك تعمل ايه ؟
> انساه
> لو بتحبه وغالى عليك ومشتاقله تعمل ايه ؟
> لو ناسيني حنساه صح مش ابسهولة حنساه بس لازم انساه لان نسيني
> ...


موضوع رائع

تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا جميل

نورت


----------



## grges monir (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لو غالى عليا هاتصل بيةوا اهزقة طبعا هههههه
بتحصل كتير
الواحد بيتوة فى زحمة الشغل والمشاكل 
انا اشتم مرة وهو مرة عادى ههههههه
بس من الاخر كدة الدنيا تلاهى روزى
دة الاخوات مش لبشوفو بعض دلوقت!!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اتصل ربيه فورا


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> لو غالى عليا هاتصل بيةوا اهزقة طبعا هههههه
> بتحصل كتير
> الواحد بيتوة فى زحمة الشغل والمشاكل
> انا اشتم مرة وهو مرة عادى ههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههه جميل يا جرجس

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اتصل ربيه فورا


 
ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*هعتبــــــه وأمسكها عليه واحدة :99: 
ولازم أطلعه غلطان يا أقتله بقى :a4:
هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> رد جميل...
> 
> برضو جميل...
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*مانا فاهمة*
*يارب اكون قدرت اوصل فكرتي*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

وحياتك لو كان عندى حل كنت عملتها من زمان


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> وحياتك لو كان عندى حل كنت عملتها من زمان


 
ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك  علي مرورك


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ان كان غالى ويستحق المحاولة فى جذب انتباهة وسؤالى عنة اكيد مش هتأخر
اما لو كان اهملنى ووضعنى خلف ظهرة اكيد مو راح اراة ولا هعرف ملامح وجهة فيا
رغم كمان محاولاتى الة
وبهايدا الحالة ممكن مانساهوش لكن يكفى انى مش قادر احدد موقفة
وعلى هيك بضطر انى اسكت
بسكت لانى مش فاهم لشو ملامحة اتغيرت معى
وبالاول وبالاخر يبقى الفراق واللى بيحس فينا هو اللى هيتأثر بهايدا الموقف
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليك  علي مرورك



انتى بتضحكى انا بجد مش عارف اعمل اية :dntknw:


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ان كان غالى ويستحق المحاولة فى جذب انتباهة وسؤالى عنة اكيد مش هتأخر​
> اما لو كان اهملنى ووضعنى خلف ظهرة اكيد مو راح اراة ولا هعرف ملامح وجهة فيا
> رغم كمان محاولاتى الة
> وبهايدا الحالة ممكن مانساهوش لكن يكفى انى مش قادر احدد موقفة
> ...


 

كلام جميل جدا يا جوجو

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انتى بتضحكى انا بجد مش عارف اعمل اية :dntknw:


 

ههههههههه خلاص تابع الردود ويمكن تطلع بنصيحة وتفيدك

وابقي قلنا بقي


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه خلاص تابع الردود ويمكن تطلع بنصيحة وتفيدك
> 
> وابقي قلنا بقي



وحياتك يا روزى عملت كل الطرق كل الى تتخيليه


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> وحياتك يا روزى عملت كل الطرق كل الى تتخيليه


 

امممممممممم

خلاص هنفكرلك في خطه بقي ههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وحياتك ولا اى خطة هتنفع
انا رميت امرى الى ربنا (
هو ادرى بحالى


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ربناااااااااااا معاك ويدبرلك كل خير


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بجد المنتدى دة الكام يوم دول خلونى اتبسط وافك شوية والقرايه فى المنتدى خلتنى افك كتير


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااارب دايما يا شادي

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بمحبته هيرفحنى يا روزى وميرسى ليكى يا جميل (f)


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا شادي

نورت


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

منورة بيكم بجد


----------

